# Ensemble Cinquencento R mpressive purchased Jean Guyot,i had itt in mp3 format & ect*



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Ensemble Cinquencento R mpressive purchased Jean Guyot,i had itt in mp3 format & ect**

*Cinquencento made me discover Jean Guyot qhit there cd of song genra ''Amorosi Pensieri'' which is an album of song including : De monte , Regnart, Vaet.But Guyot stand out on this compilation cd of chanson Genra , a strong impression.
*
*So i first download it and saiid heck let's buy the album of Jean Guyot,
*
** just like Morales Requiem another offeriing of another ensemble, that i allready had(im saying this out of the blue distraction).A 2018 releases, incredible...*

*And i have 2 Lp of old gombert Lp comming my way Roger Blanchard Lp and music for charles v Featuring other francf-flemish master i like so mutch Crécquillon, Jacob Clemen (non papa) woaw i mean woaw old vynils, early generation mon or stereo rustic analogs rule and there mint very good plus.
*

*Good night folks and take care*


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I think you will like this


----------

